
Chatbots aren't as difficult to make as You Think - mlwhiz
https://mlwhiz.com/blog/2019/04/15/chatbot/
======
anonlastname
I made a chatbot for the website Omegle one time. It just randomly selected
messages to send from a list. It was sort of like the emacs psychotherapist
but dumber. Some people would talk to it for minutes before skipping.

It would be interesting to actually port the emacs psychotherapist to
Javascript or wasm.

------
ashishmalik
Developers easily enjoy the code like activities, pay and get the required
codes that support real time activities.

